# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Anuncios y noticias del foro >  Estrenamos cuenta en Twitter

## ign

Para animar un poco la vida del foro, desde hoy tenemos un perfil en Twitter:

https://twitter.com/MPotagia

De esta forma podemos dar a conocer el foro a más gente y recuperar la actividad de antaño.

¡Un saludo!

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Que buena idea!

----------

